# العدل الالهي



## Namilos (29 يناير 2021)

الله لو خلق بشر أكثر ممن لهم وجود في الواقع سينقسمون إلى مؤمن وغير مؤمن..
وغير المؤمن هذا ممكن الوجود والمعدوم الآن تم ابعاده عن عدم الإيمان وبالتالي عن أبدية العذاب في حين أن من يماثله ممن خلق سيعذب للأبد و الإثنين مستحقين العذاب والخلود فيه..
وكذلك المؤمن الكائن فقط في علم الله وليس له وجود في الخارج تم حرمانه من الرحمة الإلهية والنعيم الأبدي في حين أن من يماثله ممن يستحق الرحمة خلق و سيدخل الملكوت..
أليس هذا ظلم؟!


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2021)

الاخ العزيز،

للأسف سؤالك غير واضح وصياغك للكلام صعب فهمه. حاولت ان افهم سؤالك لكني غير متأكد..

هل تسأل اذا كان الغير المؤمن تم إبعاده بالقوة عن الإيمان وهذا بالتالي ليس عدل؟
اذا كان هذا سؤالك، فبطبيعة الحال الرب الإله في الكتاب المقدس يقول "الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ." تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 4
الرب يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون ويقبلون للحق بدول محاباة وبدون مفاضلة بل بكل محبة وحنان إلهي.

الرب يباركك.


----------



## خادم البتول (31 يناير 2021)

سلام المسيح أستاذ Namilos صديقي الجميل وأهلا بعودتك. أعتقد ـ أعتقد ـ أنني أفهم ما تفصد، ولكني فضلت أن يجيبك هذه المرة صديق آخر وألا أكون نفس الشخص الذي يتناول موضوعاتك كل مرة، فالتنوع لا شك أفضل والتعاطي مع أكثر من رؤية والانفتاح على أكثر من ثقافة يُثري الإنسان كثيرا. 

فقط أشير ـ دون رد ـ إلى جملتك الأخيرة، على سبيل المثال، حتى تعيد التفكير فيها مرة أخرى: «وكذلك المؤمن الكائن فقط في علم الله وليس له وجود في الخارج تم حرمانه من الرحمة الإلهية.. إلخ». الآن فكر قليلا: هل يمكن أن يوجد إنسان فقط في علم الله ولا يكون له وجود واقعي فعلا بالخارج؟ ألا يجوز أن تكون "*معرفة*" الله للإنسان هي نفسها "*وجوده*" بالعالم؟ 

على أي حال أتمنى لك جولة شيقة وحوارا طيبا مع الزعيم، صديقنا الأستاذ *روك *(وهو بالمناسبة واحد من الـ"Eagles Upstairs"، "صقور الطابق الأعلى"، بالأحرى صاحب المنتدى ورئيس مجلس الإدارة، فانتبه!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## Namilos (31 يناير 2021)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز،
> 
> للأسف سؤالك غير واضح وصياغك للكلام صعب فهمه. حاولت ان افهم سؤالك لكني غير متأكد..
> 
> ...


لا أقصد ابعاده بالقوة بل ما أريده هو أن الرجل الاعزب لو أنجب بقدرة معجزية فهذا المخلوق الغير موجود الآن أما أن يكون مؤمناً أو غير مؤمن فإذا كان مؤمن فقد حرم من نعمة الوجود و التنعم بالملكوت في حين أنت خلقت وستتنعم للأبد،اليس من حق هذا أن يخلق مثلك و يدخل في شركة مع الله؟!
وإذا كان شريرا فهو خير محض له لأنه سيكون متمردا على الله اذا خلق في حين أن من يماثله في التمرد تم إيجاده بالفعل وسيعاني للأبد ،فلماذا هذه التفرقة؟اليس الإثنان سيتمردان حين الوجود الخارجي,فعدم التفرقة قبح يجب أن يتنزه عنه الله القدوس؟!
هذا مجرد إشكال يعوقني عن الإيمان بعدالة الله المطلقة
الإشكال الثاني
هل يوجد مبرر أخلاقي لأن يرسل الله الشخص الشرير للجحيم الأبدي؟!
فليست المشكلة في الجحيم بل أبديته..
وأخيرا تحية محبة لسيادتكم وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ..


----------



## stevv (1 فبراير 2021)

*علي حسب فهمي انت شايف ان فى نوع من الوجود الافتراضي في عقل الله ووجود فعلي وبتقول ازاى الله مخلقش الناس الموجوده بس فى عقله او الأشخاص النظريين  وان ده ممكن يكون ظالم للبعض الي متخلقوش وظالم لبعض من الي اتخلقوا.

لو انا فاهمك صح ف انت بتدخل نفسك فى مالانهايه ، لا حد من عدد البشر الي ممكن يكونوا موجودين . ولو طبقنا نظريتك فكل البشر الموجودين هما بس البشر الي هيدخلوا الملكوت . وهتواجه مشكله  وهي أنه في بشر هتدخل الملكوت اباءهم مش هيدخلو ف إزاي هما هيتوجدوا اذا كان ابائهم مش موجودين ؟ بالتالي عمر مالمسيحيه كانت هتظهر لأن آباء المسيحيين كانوا يهود أو وثنيين .

الموضوع هيتحل لو بصيت له من منظور ان الله مبيخلقش . الإنسان بيتكاثر وبنائا على اختياره بيكون النسل وبنائا على اختيارات النسل بتكون مصائرهم ، انت مش موجود عشان الله خلقك لكن عشان والدك اختار والدتك وانت ناتج علاقتهم 

المشكله مع ده هي لو انت شايف ان كل حاجه بتحصل هى من ترتيب ربنا وكل حاجه بتحصل للانسان هى لنفعه والنظره دى فيها مشاكل
1.معني كده ان كل اختيارات الإنسان مهما كانت هي اختيارات سليمه لأنها فى النهايه مهما كانت رديئه فهى جزء من شئ جيد وده مش منطقي ان يكون الإنسان مبيغلطش 
2.مفيش اختيارات انسانيه احنا بس بنمشي فى الطريق إلى الله حاطه واحنا فاكرين اننا بنختاره (مسير فيما مخير فيه ) 
3.العالم ملئ بالشر والألم ملايين أضعاف الخير ومعتقدش من تعريف الله ان دى أفعال ممكن ننسيبها له او تكون من اختياره .

فالموضوع كالآتي ، انت عندك عدد لا نهائي من الاحتمالات كل قرار كل انسان بياخده فى العالم وعلي مر التاريخ بيغير المستقبل على وجه معين ، فبالتالي الحياه ومصائر الإنسان مبنيه على القرارات الانسانيه . 

بالتالي فى عدد لانهائي من البشر الى ممكن يكونوا موجودين لكن بنائا على السبب والنتيجه فالاشخاص الموجوده هما الأشخاص إلى القرارات البشريه سمحت بوجودهم .
*


----------



## stevv (1 فبراير 2021)

*بالنسبه للجحيم فى وجهات نظر كتير وبالنسبه لأن مشكلتك مع ابديته ف في وجهات نظر بتقول ان الجحيم مش ابدى زي ال Annihilationism الي بيقول ان البشر الهالكين هيختفوا من الوجود غالبا هينالوا جزء من العذاب لكنه غير ابدى
وده استنادا الي مفهوم ال conditionalism وهو ان خلود الروح مشروط بعلاقه الإنسان بالله فلو مفيش علاقه الروح فانيه وغير مخلده ، فى علماء ليهم وزنهم بيؤمنوا بكده علي سبيل المثال اتنين من افضل اللاهوتين والباحثين جريج بويد وان تي رايت  بالاضافه لواحد من أكبر الفلاسفة المسيحيين فى العصر الحديث سي اس لويس وغيرهم .
*


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

stevv قال:


> *علي حسب فهمي انت شايف ان فى نوع من الوجود الافتراضي في عقل الله ووجود فعلي وبتقول ازاى الله مخلقش الناس الموجوده بس فى عقله او الأشخاص النظريين  وان ده ممكن يكون ظالم للبعض الي متخلقوش وظالم لبعض من الي اتخلقوا.
> 
> لو انا فاهمك صح ف انت بتدخل نفسك فى مالانهايه ، لا حد من عدد البشر الي ممكن يكونوا موجودين . ولو طبقنا نظريتك فكل البشر الموجودين هما بس البشر الي هيدخلوا الملكوت . وهتواجه مشكله  وهي أنه في بشر هتدخل الملكوت اباءهم مش هيدخلو ف إزاي هما هيتوجدوا اذا كان ابائهم مش موجودين ؟ بالتالي عمر مالمسيحيه كانت هتظهر لأن آباء المسيحيين كانوا يهود أو وثنيين .
> 
> ...


كون أن الله أعطي حرية للإنسان في التزاوج كيفما يشاء ، فهذه الحرية ظالمة لماذا؟!
لأنه عندما يتزوج رجل فتاة معينة دون أخرى، فهذا معناه أنه سينجب بشر معينين ولن ينجب آخرين،وسواء كانو مؤمنين او غير مؤمنين فسيكون هناك ظلم واقع كما وضحته في المشاركة السابقة..
والله مسؤول عن هذا الظلم لأنه المتحكم في الكون،واذا قال أحد إعطاء الحرية أمر ضروري،قلت أنه فعلاً ضرورى ولكن سيترتب عليه ظلم للكثير ولا سبيل لدفعه و إزالته!!
والله كمحب للعدل المطلق فلا يظلم أحدا و إذا تعرض أحد للظلم فإنه سيعوضه ويزيل مظلوميته..


----------



## stevv (1 فبراير 2021)

*انا وضحتلك ان نظريتك فيها عدد من المشاكل وغير قابله للتطبيق فلو فرضت معاك ان الله ما اعطاش حريه لحد واختار كل شخص يتجوز مين 

1.انت بتدخل نفسك فى مالانهايه مفيش حد معين لعدد البشر الى ممكن يتوجدوا بل ده مستحيل عمليا ، لو قلت ان العالم كله فى التاريخ كله فيه راجل واحد بس و 100 ست ف فكل مره هيتجوز الراجل ست مختلفه هينتج انسان ما مكنش هيبقي موجود بل فى كل مره هينجب الراجل من اى واحده من ال100 هينتج انسان مكانش موجود ! بل فى كل مره هيتجوز الراجل و كل مره هينجب من نسله نفسه هينتج بشر مكانش موجود ! ومفيش انسان يقدر يتجوز مالانهايه من الستات وينجب ما لانهايه من النسل من كل ست ! ف حتي لو مفيش غير راجل وست واحده بس فى الكون ده مستحيل ! مابالك بمليارات البشر والاجيال علي مر التاريخ 

2.وجود الأشخاص الهالكين هو جزء من وجود الأشخاص الصالحين لأن عدد لانهائي من الصالحين هيكونوا نسل من غير الصالحين او من شخص صالح وشخص غير صالح ، فلو مفيش أشخاص هالكين انت بتقصي عدد لانهائي من الوجود المستحق حسب وجهه نظرك


2.الظلم 
يااستاذى ازاى الله هيكون ظالم لناس مش موجوده اصلا لبشر نظريين ؟ يعني كده كل انسان موجود على مر التاريخ هو ظالم عشان فى عدد مالانهايه كان ممكن ينجبه بس هو معملش كده والإنسان الي ليختار انه ميخلفش اصلا ده مفروض يتحاكم لأنه بيظلم ابنه وبيسلب منه حق الوجود ونعتبره قاتل ، وده كلام مش منطقي ، مينفعش تتعامل مع شئ غير موجود على انه شئ موجود يقع عليه الظلم ويشعر بيه لأنه اصلا مش موجود .

3.الحريه 
فكره إعطاء الحريه للانسان قبل منفكر فى ضررها على ناس مش موجود بالاولي تفكر فى ضررها علي الناس الموجوده .

1.مبدء الحريه هو إخلاء للمسؤليه مفيش حد مسؤول عن تصرفات حد تاني ، رئيس اى دوله مش هيتحاكم عشان فى مواطن أساء التصرف لكن هيتحاكم لو خلي شعبه كله عبيد مبيتصرفوش غير زى إلى هو يقولهم يعملوه . 
سواء وقع بسبب حريه اي شخص ظلم او ضرر الله مش مسؤول عن ده لأنه مش هو إلى أمر بيه هو اعطي الناس حريه التصرف إلى تقريبا كل انسان بيسعي ليها فى حياته كل انسان . 
فكره الحريه محتاجه الكتير من التفكير لكن سواء موجوده او مش موجوده نظريتك مستحيل تحقيقها .*


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

stevv قال:


> *انا وضحتلك ان نظريتك فيها عدد من المشاكل وغير قابله للتطبيق فلو فرضت معاك ان الله ما اعطاش حريه لحد واختار كل شخص يتجوز مين
> 
> 1.انت بتدخل نفسك فى مالانهايه مفيش حد معين لعدد البشر الى ممكن يتوجدوا بل ده مستحيل عمليا ، لو قلت ان العالم كله فى التاريخ كله فيه راجل واحد بس و 100 ست ف فكل مره هيتجوز الراجل ست مختلفه هينتج انسان ما مكنش هيبقي موجود بل فى كل مره هينجب الراجل من اى واحده من ال100 هينتج انسان مكانش موجود ! بل فى كل مره هيتجوز الراجل و كل مره هينجب من نسله نفسه هينتج بشر مكانش موجود ! ومفيش انسان يقدر يتجوز مالانهايه من الستات وينجب ما لانهايه من النسل من كل ست ! ف حتي لو مفيش غير راجل وست واحده بس فى الكون ده مستحيل ! مابالك بمليارات البشر والاجيال علي مر التاريخ
> 
> ...


كلام جميل
ولكن أسألك لو أنك لم تولد وأنت مؤمن مستحق للنعيم الأبدي، في حين أن غيرك ممن هو مؤمن بل أقل ايمان و صلاح منك نسبياً ومستحق النعيم الأبدي أيضا ولد و سيتنعم.....
ألا ترى أن هذه التفرقة قبيحة و ظالمة؟
أليس إذا كان لك شعور في العدم_من باب أن فرض المحال ليس بمحال_ستصرخ قائلاً لماذا أنا لا أنعم وأنا سأكون صالح إذا وجدت في الحياة..
تلك الصرخة تبين بلا شك أنك مظلوم..
أما كون أن تلك النظرية مستحيلة التطبيق فهذا معناه أن العمل الإلهي والخطة الإلهية لا بد أن يكون فيها عيب وأن عدالته نسبية بالضرورة كعمل أي إنسان سيكون فيه نقص وخلل لا محالة..


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

أما عن اعتراضك أن العدم لا يقع عليه ظلم فهذا اعتراض ليس في محله لأن العدم يؤثر فمثلاً عدم الرياضة يؤدي للسمنة فهذا العدم مؤثر لا محالة وله نتيجة ملحوظة، فلا مانع من القول إن الشخص المعدوم يتعرض للظلم و ذلك بجعله معدوما كما هو و عدم منحه صفة الوجود المقترنة باللذة الروحية الأبدية.


----------



## stevv (1 فبراير 2021)

*
1.احنا بنتناقش فى المنهجيه الفضلي إلى الله مفروض يتبعها ومن الكمال ان الله مش هيتبع منهجيه مغلوطه فكون النظريه مستحيله مش مشكله الله أنه يخلي الغير منطقي منطقي بل مسؤليته انه يتصرف بشكل منطقي ومثالي، كونها مستحيله معناه أنها مش نظريه مثاليه ومش منطقيه عشان نفترضها لأنها اصلا بتناقض نفسها فانت محتاج تبني طرح متماسك الأول قبل ماتحاجج له

2.لو انا لم اولد فأنا غير مستحق للنعيم لأني اصلا لم أوجد لاتسبب فى الاستحقاق ، العدم ياصديقي مش عالم موازي العدم حاله اللاوجود الإنسان مبيشعرش فى العدم لأنه مش موجود اصلا ، مفيش مقارنه هتعقد مابين شئ موجود وشئ غير موجود وزى مابينت اننا لو هنطبق هذا المبدء فى حياتنا الأمور لن تستقيم 

3.زي مابينت ان الله مش هو ألمتحكم فى الوجود عشان يخلق شخص عوضا عن شخص لكن الإنسان هو المتحكم فى ده 

4.جعل الشخص معدوم معناها الشخص موجود والله اعدمه وده محصلش بل العكس انت بتخلي المعدوم موجود عدميا ! ، العدم فعلا مؤثر لكن مؤثر على الموجودات مش المعدومات ده انا عايز اضيف كمان انه احيانا وجود بعض الأشخاص الصالحين بيتسبب بدون قصد فى جعل أشخاص صالحين هالكين ، الله مفروض يعمل ايه ؟ يخلق انهي ؟ يخلق الشخص 1 الي هيعيش ويموت صالح ولا يخلق الشخص 2 إلى هيعيش صالح اه بس هيتسبب فى هلاك الشخص رقم 1 ؟  عشان كده مفيش وجود مطلق للصلاح مفيش حاجه اسمها ده شخص صالح وده شخص هالك الهلاك والخلاص احتماليات بنائا على أسباب ، الشخص ممكن يكون صالح وممكن يكون هالك . عشان كده الله مبيتدخلش فى الTimeline بتاع البشر . ممكن اقعد اقولك عدد من التناقضات لغايه الصبح ، النظريه مش منطقيه ومتعارضه مع نفسها*


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

كلامك أن الله لا يعيبه أن يحقق شيء مستحيل..
هذا اتفق معك فيه عندما إذا كان الخلل بطبيعته يمكن تعويضه أما هنا نتحدث عن ظلم واقع لا محالة..
أما حديثك أن المعدوم لا يستحق النعيم الأبدي..
لا اتفق معك في تلك النقطة لأن المعدوم هذا له صفة معينة منسوبة إليه وهي الصلاح حال الوجود الخارجي و هذه الصفة يمتلكها معدوم آخر وتم تفعيلها في الواقع عندما خلق ، فكون أن هناك تفرقة فهذا أمر قبيح و ظلم فهذا مثل من آمن وسيتنعم ومن آمن ولن يتنعم، ستقول لي ولكن المعدوم لم يؤمن ، أقول إنه يمتلك الإستعداد للإيمان مثله مثلك بالضبط، وبما أنه يوجد تساوي في الفضيلة المنسوبة الي الإثنين فلا بد من تساوي المصير الأبدي
أخيرا
المعدوم يجوز عقلا أن يكون له صفة المظلومية، مثلما يكون لعدمات أخريات صفة مثل التأثير والايجاد مثل عدم معالجة الطبيب للمرضى يؤدي به إلي التألم النفسي داخل السجن لسنوات طويلة..
وأيضاً كون أن هناك ظلم واقع بالضرورة فإن هذا يعيب الله كما يعيب دولة معينة وجود فساد فيها رغم محاولتها الجادة في منع الفساد، فكل خطة بشرية لها سلبياتها التي ستقع وهذا يجعل البشر لم يصلوا للكمال المطلق   في حين تدعي الأديان الإبراهيمية أن الإله كامل قدوس ..


----------



## stevv (1 فبراير 2021)

*1.المعدوم ملهوش اى صفه ولا هويه كل ده بيتحدد بوجوده وبوجود الموجودات إلى حواليه الصلاح زى مقولت مش حاجه بتتولد بيها دي اختيارات الإنسان بياخدها فلو هو اصلا مش موجود فهو غير مستحق وكل م اختلفت الموجودات كل م اثرت علي غيرها فى إلى كان ممكن يكون صالح فى حاله معينه بقي غير صالح فى حاله اخرى فمينفعش نقرر سلفا ان ده هيكون صالح قبل وجوده 

2.زى مقولت برضه العدم يؤثر على الموجودات لا المعدومات ده من تعريف العدم لو الدكتور مش موجود ده هياثر على الأشخاص الموجوده فى السجن مش الأشخاص الغير موجوده فيه ، صفه الوجود شئ وصفه التاثير شئ تاني ، الغير موجود قد يؤثر لكن لا يتاثر ان التأثر هو صفه الموجودات *


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2021)

أخي العزيز
شكراً على ردك وتوضيحك. حوارك انت والاخ ستيف جميل ولا اريد ان اشتته. استمروا ولما تكملوا حواركم اشجعك ان تقرأ سؤالك وتحاول تفكر فيه لعله يعطيك زاوية جديدة للتفكير.



Namilos قال:


> هذا مجرد إشكال يعوقني عن الإيمان بعدالة الله المطلقة



المشكلة الإفتراضية التي طرحتها حضرتك تصفها بعدم العدالة الإلهية. 
كيف حكمت على هذه المشكلة بأنها غير عادلة؟ بناءاً على اي منطق؟ 
أتمنى ان اكون أوصلت الفكرة.. انت تحكم على عدالة الله من.. وجهة.. نظر.. بشرية..





> الإشكال الثاني
> هل يوجد مبرر أخلاقي لأن يرسل الله الشخص الشرير للجحيم الأبدي؟!
> فليست المشكلة في الجحيم بل أبديته..



من جديد أحب ان أشجعك على التفكير في السناريو التالي..
ان ضرب شخص شاب صغير ربما لن يتنبه احد للموضوع
ان ضرب شخص والده ربما ستكون مشكلة في البيت
ان ضرب شخص مدرسه ربما سيفصل من درس
ان ضرب شخص مدير المدرس ربما سيفصل من المدرس لفترة اطول
ان ضرب شخص وزير التربية والتعليم ربما سيسجن
ان ضرب شخص رئيس الدولة ربما سيكون حكمه الإعدام

كما ترى يا صاحبي ان العمل هو نفسه لكن نتيجته وعقابه يتعلق بالشخص الذي نخطئ إليه.. فما بالك بالرب الإله الابدي والازلي الغير المحدود.. أي خطيئة تجاهه سيكون حجمها غير محدود لانها تجاه شخص غير محدود..

مثال بسيط فقط لإيصال الفكرة.
الرب يبارك حياتك. اذكرك في صلواتي.


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

My Rock قال:


> أخي العزيز
> شكراً على ردك وتوضيحك. حوارك انت والاخ ستيف جميل ولا اريد ان اشتته. استمروا ولما تكملوا حواركم اشجعك ان تقرأ سؤالك وتحاول تفكر فيه لعله يعطيك زاوية جديدة للتفكير.
> 
> 
> ...


شكراً لك عزيزي
أنا أبادلك نفس الشعور


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

stevv قال:


> *1.المعدوم ملهوش اى صفه ولا هويه كل ده بيتحدد بوجوده وبوجود الموجودات إلى حواليه الصلاح زى مقولت مش حاجه بتتولد بيها دي اختيارات الإنسان بياخدها فلو هو اصلا مش موجود فهو غير مستحق وكل م اختلفت الموجودات كل م اثرت علي غيرها فى إلى كان ممكن يكون صالح فى حاله معينه بقي غير صالح فى حاله اخرى فمينفعش نقرر سلفا ان ده هيكون صالح قبل وجوده
> 
> 2.زى مقولت برضه العدم يؤثر على الموجودات لا المعدومات ده من تعريف العدم لو الدكتور مش موجود ده هياثر على الأشخاص الموجوده فى السجن مش الأشخاص الغير موجوده فيه ، صفه الوجود شئ وصفه التاثير شئ تاني ، الغير موجود قد يؤثر لكن لا يتاثر ان التأثر هو صفه الموجودات *


عزيزي 
العدم يمكن أن يكون له صفة مثل عدم الرياضة و عدم الإيمان وعدم تأدية الوظيفة فكل عدم منهم مهلك و يسبب نتائج مدمرة..
وعدم الشخص الذي لم يولد له صفة فهذا المعدوم لو وجد سيؤمن فهو فعلا ممتلك صفة وأنا قد بينت ذلك في المشاركة السابقة فأنا لا أحب التكرار..
أما كلامك أن العدم يؤثر على الموجود لا المعدوم فما دخل هذا في موضوعنا..
مورد الإشكال أن المعدوم يمكن أن يكون له صفة وهو ما زعمته أنا ..
فإذا كان معدومان منسوب إليهما الإيمان حال زوال عدمهم وحدوث الوجود لهم فنال احدهم الوجود و حرم الثاني وتمتع الأول للأبد والثاني لم ينل السعادة ولو دقيقة واحدة وهذا ما يستقبحه عقلي..


----------



## stevv (1 فبراير 2021)

*
مبدئيا سعيد ان عقلك يستقبح الظلم .

ثانيا انا عدت وجهة نظرى كذا مره بس مش واصلاك برضه

1 لعل المشكله فى قدراتى على الاستيعاب ، انا مش فاهم قصدك  بأن العدم له صفه يعني ايه صفه ؟ انا من امثلتك وكلامك ف قصدك هو الأثر ال بيتركه على الموجودات فخليني أسألك كام سؤال 
هل الشئ الغير موجود نقدر نقول عليه جميل ، علفكره يصديقي ابنك جميل ومهذب ، ايه ؟ معندكش ابن ؟ عادى أبنك جميل فى العدم ، هل اى حاجه من ده لها معني ؟ ، لازم الشئ يبقي موجود اولا عشان يتصف حتي انت تقييمك لصلاحه هو باعتبار ماسيكون ، فهل الشئ الغير كائن يشعر يتاثر يتصف وهو مش موجود اصلا ؟ 

عدم العمل وعدم الرياضه دى أفعال مش كيانات بالمناسبه 

2.ان انسان يكون مؤمن ده مش شئ حتمي دى مجرد احتمالات مرتبطه بتفاعل الإنسان بالموجودات الأخرى ،اتمني تركز ف النقطه دى عشان كررتها كتير،
(1) الإنسان لو اتولد مرتين ممكن يكون مره مؤمن ومره خاطي الإنسان بيغير اصلا موقفه فى الحياه الواحده بين يوم وليله .
(2) وبالاخد ف الاعتبار انك عايز تغير شكل الوجود ففي عدد لانهائي من الأشخاص الصالحين نتيجه لهذا التغيير مش هيكونوا صالحين ، الموضوع معقد عشان كده مقدرش نقول ان الشخص الفلاني ده كويس إلا لما يكون موجود 

وجهه نظرى هى الآتي 
1.الوجود مش فعل الهي فعل انساني 
2.نظريتك البديله للوجود متناقضه وغير منطقيه 
3.الظلم هو شعور معين بيحسه الإنسان نتيجه تفاعلات كيميائيه ، مينفعش نقول ان انسان غير موجود انه اتظلم ولا ينفع حد يظلم حاجه غير موجوده سواء الإنسان او الله
4.لمعدومات لابتتصف ولا بتتاثر
5.الوجود هو الي بيحدد مصائر وصفات الناس زى ما بيقول سارتر الوجود يسبق الماهيه ودى تعتبر قاعده فى الفلسفه الوجوديه*


----------



## Namilos (1 فبراير 2021)

أولاً
أشكرك على تفهمك لي و آسف على تضييع وقتك الثمين..
أما كلامك أن العدم ليس له وصف، فالاوصاف التي قلتها لا يمكن أن يتصف بها المعدوم حال عدمه ولكن إذا وجد سيتصف بها..
اي أن المسيح الإنسان حال عدمه متصف بأنه سيخلص البشر عندما يوجد..
أما كون عدم الفعل مختلف عن عدم الإنسان فهذا غير صحيح،فكلاهما عدم ، ويمكن أن نقول لو كان عدم البشر هو المتحقق لما كان هناك شر أخلاقي ولا فساد في الأرض فحتى عدم البشر مؤثر، وعدم الاشياء أيضا مؤثر فمثلاً عدم الماء و عدم الطعام و عدم الدواء يؤدي إلي الوفاة..
أما كلامك أن الإنسان قد يؤمن مرة و قد يضل مرة أخري،فهذا يؤدي إلى أن طبيعة كل البشر مثل بعضها فأنا في سيناريو معين مؤمن ، في آخر مهرطق ، وفي آخر شرير و في آخر مؤمن نوعا ما ،وهكذا أنت.
فكل هذه السيناريوهات تعكس طبيعة الإنسان و جوهره و حقيقته،وهذا اشكال آخر وهو اعتماد سيناريو واحد وتحديد المصير الأبدي عليه..
ولكن يجب علينا أن نتغاضي عن ذلك و ننظر إلى ما سيحدث بالفعل على أرض الواقع..
ولا يجب سوى الإعتبار بأن الإنسان مصيره الذي يستحقه هو الذي يحدده بنفسه..
ومن هنا يتبين أن الإنسان المعدوم المنسوب إليه الإيمان ولم يولد هذا تعرض للظلم و لا إشكال في إلصاق هذه الصفة به كمعدوم ، لأنه قد تبين أنه لا إشكال في أن يتصف العدم


----------



## stevv (2 فبراير 2021)

*مش تضييع وقت ولا حاجه بلعكس .

احنا وصلنا ان العدم لا يتصف بل الاتصاف هو للموجودات (فالاوصاف التي قلتها لا يمكن أن يتصف بها المعدوم حال عدمه ولكن إذا وجد سيتصف بها) وده غير إلى انهيت به ردك وهو (لأنه قد تبين أنه لا إشكال في أن يتصف العدم) 

فلو حضرتك متفق معايا ان الاتصاف هو فى حاله الوجود ("ولكن إذا وجد سيتصف بها" ) فبالتالى الظلم وأى تأثر هو فى حاله الوجود برضه ، لو كان وجوده خير له لكنه غير موجود ده مش ظلم له

2.انا بلفت نظرك إلى ان امثلتك مش دقيقه لأنها بتتكلم على أفعال مش كيانات ومينفعش تساوى بين الاتنين ، وفعلا عدم وجود البشر مؤثر وانا قولت ده 
"العدم فعلا مؤثر لكن مؤثر على الموجودات مش المعدومات ده انا عايز اضيف كمان انه احيانا وجود بعض الأشخاص الصالحين بيتسبب بدون قصد فى جعل أشخاص صالحين هالكين....."

3."ولكن يجب علينا أن نتغاضي عن ذلك و ننظر إلى ما سيحدث بالفعل على أرض الواقع..ولا يجب سوى الإعتبار بأن الإنسان مصيره الذي يستحقه هو الذي يحدده بنفسه.."
كلامك بيناقض طرحك لانه إلى بيحصل على أرض الواقع نتيجه تحديد الإنسان لمصيره وحياته ، لكن حضرتك متمسك باحقيه وجود عدد لانهائي من البشر النظريين إلى بتقتضي تزاوج كل انسان مع كل انسانه (عدد لانهائي ) عدد لانهائي من المرات ، فين الواقع ف كده ؟ 

4."ومن هنا يتبين أن الإنسان المعدوم المنسوب إليه الإيمان ولم يولد هذا تعرض للظلم "

ازاى هينسب له الايمان ؟ تبعا لانهي "سيناريو" حسب تعبيرك ؟ فطالما هو مش موجود فهو ممكن يكون مؤمن وممكن يكون هالك زى قطه شرودنغر كده ، مفيش شخص غير موجود له مزيه ع شخص آخر غير موجود وزى مقولت قبل كده انه وجود أي شخص بياثر على شخص غيره . *


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2021)

متابع الموضوع الجدلى المميز
لو ينفع اعقب 
ياريت حد يعرفنى


----------



## Namilos (2 فبراير 2021)

grges monir قال:


> متابع الموضوع الجدلى المميز
> لو ينفع اعقب
> ياريت حد يعرفنى


تفضل سيدي


----------



## Namilos (2 فبراير 2021)

stevv قال:


> *مش تضييع وقت ولا حاجه بلعكس .
> 
> احنا وصلنا ان العدم لا يتصف بل الاتصاف هو للموجودات (فالاوصاف التي قلتها لا يمكن أن يتصف بها المعدوم حال عدمه ولكن إذا وجد سيتصف بها) وده غير إلى انهيت به ردك وهو (لأنه قد تبين أنه لا إشكال في أن يتصف العدم)
> المعدوم يتصف عادي مفيش مشكلة مثل عدم الدواء يتصف أنه مهلك وعدم أبي وأمي يؤدي إلى عدم وجودي فعدم هذين الشخصين هو مؤثر في الواقع لأنه يؤدي إلى عدمي أنا أي الواقع كان سيتغير إذا لم يوجدو
> ...


أنسب له الإيمان لأنه كان سيؤمن إذا وجد فهذا المعدوم منسوب إليه هذه الكينونة و أنت أيضا منسوب إليك هذه الكينونة أزلا فالاول له حق النعيم الأبدي والوجود في الدنيا كي يؤمن مثلك فلماذا هذا التحيز الإلهي!!


----------



## stevv (2 فبراير 2021)

*


Namilos قال:



			أنسب له الإيمان لأنه كان سيؤمن إذا وجد فهذا المعدوم منسوب إليه هذه الكينونة و أنت أيضا منسوب إليك هذه الكينونة أزلا فالاول له حق النعيم الأبدي والوجود في الدنيا كي يؤمن مثلك فلماذا هذا التحيز الإلهي!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مبدئيا هو مش تحيز الهي ولا حاجه لأنه مش اختيار إلهي حسب وجهه النظر إلى انا بقدمها لكن اختيار انساني عشوائي مبتقودهوش اى تحيز ، محدش يعرف يصديقي اذا كان هيؤمن ولا لا ده شئ مبيتحددش غير لما يتوجد اى انسان غير موجود فهو محايد ايمانيا قد يؤمن وقد يهلك على حسب الموجودات إلى حواليه غير واحد بدل واحد والمؤمن ممكن يصبح هالك ، إلى انا عايز اوصلهولك ان الحياه ماشيه فى خط زمني معين يحكمه السبب والنتيجه لو لعبت فى ده انت بتنشا خطوط زمنيه لانهائيه كل واحد منهم مختلف عن التاني ، المؤمن هنا ملحد هناك ، عايز اديك مثال ، نفرض فى المسار الطبيعي للحياه فى شخص اسمه مينا وده شخص صالح وهيروح الملكوت لما لعبنا فى الحياه خلينا فى واحد تاني صالح برضه اسمه فادي لكن فادى فى مرحله من حياته مكنش شاب كويس فادي صاحب مينا وخده معاه فى السكه إلى مش كويسه بعد كده فادى تاب لكن مينا كمل ، بكده مينا المرادي بقي هالك وفادي مؤمن . 

انا صدقني فاهم وجهه نظرك ، بس الموضوع معقد وحتي لو.كان بسيط وحتي لو كان بوضوح شخص هالك وشخص مؤمن ، مفيش ظلم بيتاخد ضد واحد مش موجود مش واعي . ومش هدف الله وجود عدد لانهائي من البشر هو اصلا مخلقش غير واحد ، اكثر شخص مثالي ممكن يتوجد ، كل ما أتى بعد ذلك مترتب على قراراته .

خليني أسألك سؤال ، انت مش عجبك النظام ده ، تقترح ايه ، عايز العالم يبقي عامل ازاى بالظبط ؟ *


----------



## Namilos (2 فبراير 2021)

أنا أقصد بالتحيز الإلهي أنه سمح بوجودك ولم يخلق شخص آخر بشكل مباشر كان سيؤمن حال وجوده، فهنا موضع القبح و الظلم..
أما عن مثال مينا وفادي وأن الوضع انعكس تماماً ، فلماذا يختار الله سيناريو واحد ليحدد من خلاله مصير الشخص الأبدي فباقي السيناريوهات تعكس طبيعة هذا الشخص، فمن الخطأ اعتماد سيناريو واحد و إهمال الآخرين..
أما عن النموذج الذي يجب أن يحدث،فانا كائن ضعيف لا أدري ما الأمثل ولكن بعقلي المتواضع أعتقد أن هذا التدبير الإلهي فيه عيوب وخلل كبير وسلبيات هائلة العدد وظلم فاحش للكثير، مما يجعل فكرة الكمال الإلهي و القداسة المطلة محل شك..
تحياتي


----------



## stevv (2 فبراير 2021)

*1."أنا أقصد بالتحيز الإلهي أنه سمح بوجودك ولم يخلق شخص آخر بشكل مباشر كان سيؤمن حال وجوده، فهنا موضع القبح و الظلم.." 
الله ملهوش دور فى عمليه الوجود «حسب وجهه النظر الي بقدمها » عشان يكون ظالم او عادل ، "لم يخلق بشكل مباشر " تقصد بيها ايه ؟ 

2."أما عن مثال مينا وفادي وأن الوضع انعكس تماماً ، فلماذا يختار الله سيناريو واحد ليحدد من خلاله مصير الشخص الأبدي فباقي السيناريوهات تعكس طبيعة هذا الشخص، فمن الخطأ اعتماد سيناريو واحد و إهمال الآخرين.."

انت كده خدتني لحته تاني ، انا بالمثال بدلل على انه منقدرش نقول ان ده لو وجد كان هيبقي مؤمن ، هل انت متفق معايا فى ده ولا لا قبل مننتقل لنقطه تانيه ؟

3."ما عن النموذج الذي يجب أن يحدث،فانا كائن ضعيف لا أدري ما الأمثل ولكن بعقلي المتواضع أعتقد أن هذا التدبير الإلهي فيه عيوب وخلل كبير وسلبيات هائلة العدد وظلم فاحش للكثير"

عندك حق ، وانا مقصدش حللي انت الموضوع ، قصدي انت عايز ايه عشان ميكونش فيه مشكله ، أصل مينفعش تقولي مش عارف ايه الأمثل وشايف ان إلى احنا فى ده مش الأمثل بالتالى انت عندك فكره عن الأمثل .

 الواقع إلى احنا فيه بيعتمد طريقه التكاثر للوجود وأى موجود مختلف بالمناسبه هو ناتج جينات ذكر وانثي ، يعني دفاعك عن المعدومين هو دفاع عن نواتج مختلفه للتكاثر محصلتش فى الواقع ، لو مفيش تكاثر فمفيش موجودات مختلفه ومفيش حاجه تدافع عنها ، انت بقي عايز ايه ؟ ، هل عايز الله يخلق كل انسان بشكل معجزى بدون تكاثر باعتبارات التكاثر ؟ هل ده إلى انت قاصده ب"يخلق بشكل مباشر" او أكون عام اكتر ، انت عايز الله هو إلى يتحكم فى الوجود مش الانسان ، مش شبكه السبب والنتيجه ؟
*


----------



## Namilos (3 فبراير 2021)

الحل الأمثل أن الله لا يخلق أصلاً، لأنه إذا خلق شخص ما وهو آدم، فلماذا آدم؟ لماذا لا يخلق كائنات أخري شبيهة به، لماذا تحيز الله له وأخرجه إلى الوجود دون الآخرين اللانهائيين العدد ، فكلهم يمكن أن يقعوا في الخطأ و يمكن أن يعيشون حياة صالحة،فبالتالي خلق شخص دون الآخر فيه ظلم للكثير..
وأما عن دافع المحبة الإلهية فالله محب أزلا لم يكتسب تلك الصفة بخلقه آدم..
فالحل الإلهي هو ألا يخلق من الأساس منعا للتحيز ..
هذا حسب وجهة نظري المتواضعة ...
وأخيرا
تحية محبة لك أخي الكريم..


----------



## stevv (3 فبراير 2021)

*
لاحظ انت عملت مشكله ووقعت فيها ، انت حطيت نفسك فى Loop ، ،لأن بتعاملك مع المعدومات وكانها موجودات  وصلت لنتيجه الاعدام ، بمعني انك لغيت حيز الوجود كاملا عشان تصالح مابين الموجودات والعدميات ، فبالتالي الله مش هيخلق اى انسان ، ومش هيخلق اى نوع من الكائنات ، ليه يخلق ملايكه وميخلقش كائنات غيرهم مش ده ظلم ؟ ليه يخلق اى حاجه وميخلقش غيرها ؟ بالتالي انت شايف انك حافظت على واحده من صفات الله وهي الحب لكنك عطلت غيرها وهو الخلق وبالتالي الله ظالم لأنه حرم الوجود من الوجود ، ظالم لأنه حرم الناس إلى كانت هتبقي موجوده لو خلق آدم من أنها تبقي موجوده ، فهتلاقي نفسك بتلف ف حلقه ، لو خلق يبقي ظالم عشان فى بشر نظريين مش هيتوجدوا ولو مخلقش يبقي ظالم عشان حرم البشر الفعليين من الوجود .

بالتالى أصبح ظالم وكمان عاجز

فانت حرمت مليارات البشر من الوجود عشان تساوى بينهم وبين مليارات البشر الغير موجودين والغير واعيين إلى هو عليا وعلي اعدائي ، ولو الله هيوزنها ، تخلق عدد من البشر الي يتمتعوا بالملكوت فى المقابل فى عدد من البشر مش هيتوجدوا والبشر هما إلى هيحددو ده (هو متحيزش لحد معين ولا البشر متحيزين لحد معين ) او مخلقش خالص وكله ميتوجدش ؟ 

انت بنيت كل ده على فرض وهو ان الله مفروض عليه الخلق وان الوجود احقيه وليست هبه 
فخليني أسألك سؤال انت لو هتروح تلعب كورة وخدت كام واحد من اصحابك ومخدتش كل اصحابك إلى تعرفهم ع مدار حياتك هل انت ظالم او متحيز ؟ لا انت عايز تلعب مع دول انت عايز تعمل كده دى ارادتك ، انت حر ياسيدي ، مش هتروح تجيب الجامعه كلها تلعب معاك ، الله مش مفروض عليه يخلق او ميخلقش المانح مش مجبر ع المنح .*


----------



## Namilos (3 فبراير 2021)

طب خليني اسأل حضرتك سؤال
لو ربنا خلقك بشكل مباشر ولم توجد أنت عن طريق تزاوج أبيك و أمك، وقال لك أنا خلقتك ساعة واحدة ثم سأفنيك مرة أخرى ، وفي نفس الحين خلقت آدم و سيتنعم معي للأبد في حين أن العدم مصيرك للأبد فماذا ستقول؟!
أترك الجواب لك ..
أنا عارف الجواب اللي بيدور في ذهنك وهو الإحساس بالظلم، فكلنا بشر طبيعتنا واحدة ، فبالتالي المساواة في الفضل واجبة ما لم يوجد شيء يجعل شخص له الأولوية و الافضلية لنوال الفضل..
وكون أننا لا نساوي بين الناس في الفضل في حياتنا اليومية فهذا لأننا قدراتنا محدودة، وعدالتنا محدودة أيضا ونسبية فلا نلام لأننا ضعاف و إرادتنا ليست مطلقة..
أما عن استنكارك أن المعدوم لا يتعرض للظلم ، فقد بينا أن العدم يمكن أن يكون مؤثرا فلا مانع أن يتأثر أيضا، فاتصافه بصفة جائز عقلا...


----------



## stevv (3 فبراير 2021)

*"لو ربنا خلقك بشكل مباشر ولم توجد أنت عن طريق تزاوج أبيك و أمك، وقال لك أنا خلقتك ساعة واحدة ثم سأفنيك مرة أخرى ، وفي نفس الحين خلقت آدم و سيتنعم معي للأبد في حين أن العدم مصيرك للأبد فماذا ستقول؟!
أترك الجواب لك .."

شخصيا انا هكون سعيد جدا بحاجه زى كده لكن انت مش عايز جوابي الشخصي انت عايز جواب عام نيابه عن الطبيعه الانسانيه ، بالتالي الجواب هو اني هضايق ، مش عشان مصيرى العدم لكن عشان خلقني وانا مصيرى العدم ، زى شعور الموت كده الإنسان مبيزعلش عشان هيموت لكن بيزعل عشان عاش وف الآخر هيموت .

دى مشكلتك ياصديقي انك بتعامل الميت او المعدوم ع اساس انه موجود ، حتي لو إلى اتخلق وهيفني ده حس بالظلم إلى حضرتك شايفه وبالطريقه إلى حضرتك شايفها ف ده لأنه " موجود " مش عدم .

"فبالتالي المساواة في الفضل واجبة ما لم يوجد شيء يجعل شخص له الأولوية و الافضلية لنوال الفضل.."

لا يفندم حضرتك عاكسها المساواه فى الفضل غير واجبه إلا لو كان هناك استحقاقيه وبما أن مفيش حد سواء الموجود او الغير موجود مستحق للوجود بالتالى مفيش احقيه لأى حد*


----------



## خادم البتول (15 فبراير 2021)

[FONT=&quot]أسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا. شكرا للحوار الجميل، ولي في النهاية إذا سمح الوقت تعقيب مختصر، ربما يكون هاما خاصة في ميدان البحث والتأمل الروحي. مشكلة هذا السؤال ـ ومشكلة الفلسفة بوجه عام ـ هي أننا نتعامل مع* أفكار ومفاهيم مجردة. *لكن الأفكار والمفاهيم ـ كالكلمات والرموز ـ دورها هو فقط *تمثيل الحقيقة *والتعبير عنها. ليست هي نفسها الحقيقة ولكنها فقط تمثلها وترمز إليها. ​

[FONT=&quot]كلمة *النار* مثلا لن تحرق هذه الشاشة. كلمة *الماء* لن تصيبها بالبلل. لماذا؟ لأنها مجرد رموز، أشارات *ترمز *فقط للنار أو للماء. كذلك بالضبط الأفكار: *تمثل *الحقائق *وترمز *إليها لكنها ليست الحقائق ذاتها. شتان مثلا بين "*فكرة النار*" بعقولنا وبين "*النار*" كما نعاينها في الواقع. شتان بين "*فكرة الماء*" وبين خبرة "*الماء*" نفسها. (وبالمثل شتان بين "*فكرة الله*" وبين "*الله*" ذاته، السبب الذي لأجله تستحيل معرفة الله عقلا! ذلك أن عقولنا لا تملك إلا هذه *الأفكار*، هذه *التمثيلات والرموز *التي تشير فقط إلى حقيقته سبحانه، أما *حقيقته *نفسها فكالنار والماء وكل شيء بالوجود: لا يمكن إدراكها حقا إلا عبر *الخبرة المباشرة*)!​

[FONT=&quot]
هذه *الأفكار *لا شك ميّزت الإنسان عن سائر الخليقة، أعطتنا قدرة "*الرمز*" للأشياء نيابة عن "*الأشياء*" نفسها، ساعدتنا بالتالي في اختراع اللغة والتواصل فيما بيننا، وهكذا ظهرت الحضارة الإنسانية كلها. ولكن كان لذلك *ثمن *باهظ أيضا، وأشير هنا باختصار إلى نقطتين رئيسيتين: ​[FONT=&quot]*الأولى: *هي أننا صرنا *نخلط بين الرمز والحقيقة* التي يشير الرمز إليها، وأوضح مثال على ذلك في حياتنا هو خلطنا مثلا بين *المال والثروة*! المال ـ هذه الأوراق النقدية ـ هو مجرد *رمز *أو *تعبير *عن الثروة، التي هي الأرض مثلا أو العقارات أو الذهب. لكننا ـ نتيجة الخلط ـ صرنا نشتهي المال ذاته، نسعى لجمعه وتكديسه، وكأنه هو نفسه الثروة لا مجرد تعبير عنها!   ​

[FONT=&quot]*الثانية وهي الأهم: *هنا أننا أضفنا إلى الواقع ـ *عالم الخبرة *المباشرة، *الحياة نفسها *كما نحياها ـ *عالما آخر موازيا *لا يوجد إلا بعقولنا فقط، ثم أصبحنا نعيش في هذا العالم العقلي المفترض! على سبيل المثال: كم *امرأة *قابلت في حياتك؟ عشرة؟ مائة؟ ألف؟ الإجابات كلها خاطئة، لأنك ببساطة لم تقابل ولا حتى امرأة واحدة طيلة حياتك!​​[FONT=&quot] 
لإدراك ذلك انظر جيدا إلى "*خبرتك*" نفسها، وفقط خبرتك لا "أفكارك" عن هذه الخبرة: ما قابلته حقا كان *وجها *معينا *رأته *عيناك، يصاحبه *صوت *مميّز *سمعته *أذناك، *وعطر شمّه *أنفك، وربما يدان *لمستهما *أيضا يداك. هذه هي *خبرتك الحية *الحقيقية نفسها، التي جاءتك تحت عنوان عام هو "*ليلى*" مثلا، والتي تتميز به عن خبرة أخرى باسم "*سارة*"، أو باسم "*ماري*"، وهكذا. ​

[FONT=&quot]لكن العقل يأخذ هذه الخبرات المتنوعة *فيجرّدها *من كل ما هو متميز أو مختلف، يأخذ المشترك فقط فيما بينها ثم يضع لذلك *مفهوما *عاما يضمها جميعا: "*امرأة*"! صارت هناك بالتالي "ليلى" و"سارة" و"ماري" إلخ، وصارت هناك أيضا "امرأة"! في *الواقع *نفسه،في *الحياة *كما نعيشها، ليست هناك حقا أي "امرأة".  هناك فقط *خبرات حية *نابضة شديدة الثراء نسميها ليلى، أو سارة أو ماري. أما في عقولنا فهناك تجريد لكل هذه الخبرات: *امرأة*! 

هكذا ظهرت "مفاهيم" جديدة لا حصر لها: *امرأة، رجل، قطة، كلب، بيت، مقعد، منتدى*، إلخ. كل هذه ليست سوى *مفاهيم عقلية مجردة *(إضافة *عقلية *نضيفها نحن فوق خليقة الله، كما نضيف "خريطة" على وجه الأرض ونقسمها دولا متعددة)، وكلها بالتالي *لا وجود له حقا *بخبرتنا نفسها أو بواقعنا المباشر!​

[FONT=&quot]ثم انتقل العقل بعد ذلك من هذه المفاهيم الأولى إلى *المفاهيم العامة: الخير، الشر، الحب، العدل، الحرية، الوجود، العدم*، إلخ! أي أننا نعيش ببساطة في بحر من *المفاهيم العقلية المجردة!*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]***[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أما آثار ذلك قكانت وخيمة على حياتنا! أهمها أننا أصبحنا تدريجيا *نعيش *في هذا العالم العقلي الموازي ـ عالم المفاهيم التي لا وجود لها ـ ونسينا أن نعيش *الحياة *نفسها، *الخبرة المباشرة* ذاتها، بكل روعتها وتفاصيلها وثرائها! [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](من آثار ذلك أيضا أننا صرنا *نتكلم *مثلا عن المحبة *ونفكر *في المحبة بينما لا ننتبه وربما حتى لا نعرف كم من المحبة نبذل حقا في حياتنا! نتكلم عن البر ونفكر بالبر أكثر مما نهتم بممارسة البر فعليا! نتكلم عن الكبرياء وننكر الكبرياء بينما قد ينطوي سلوكنا على الكبرياء دون أن نشعر! نعيش وكأن "*أفكارنا*" السامية تكفي بحد ذاتها كي يتوافق "*سلوكنا*" تلقائيا مع هذه الأفكار. ولكن فرق بين أن نؤمن عقليا بالمحبة وأن *نحب فعلا! *فرق بين أن ننكر عقليا الكبرياء وأن يكون تصرفنا *متواضع حقا! *فرق بين أن نعتنق عقليا إيمان المسيح، وأن تمتلئ حياتنا من ثم بالمواعظ والترانيم، وبين أن يكون *سلوكنا مسيحيا فعلا! *كل هذا الخلل ينتج من أننا نعيش طوال الوقت في عالمين *اثنين* معا: نحن من ناحية سجناء *عالم عقلي مجرد*، عالم وهمي تماما يمتلئ بأفكار البر ومفاهيم الصلاح والتقوى والمحبة، بينما من ناحية أخرى تعيش أجسادنا واقعيا في عالم آخر، *عالم الخبرة الحية المباشرة*، الذي فيه بالعكس نخطئ ونعثر ونشك ونكره ونطمع ونخاف ونتكبر ويظهر كل ضعفنا، ولكن دون أن نعترف بذلك وحتى دون أن نشعر به معظم الوقت)![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]البحث في "*المفاهيم*" لا شك هام جدا، ولكن حتى لا نطيل أكثر من ذلك نعود لرسالتك وللنقطة التي نهدف إليها من كل هذا:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]..........................................[/FONT]
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (15 فبراير 2021)

..........................................


ببساطة ليس هناك شيء اسمه "*العدم*" يا صديقي. هذا مجرد "*مفهوم*" عقلي آخر. مجرد "*فكرة*" لا توجد إلا بعقولنا فقط. أما في الحياة وفي خبرتنا نفسها فلا يوجد أبدا أيّ عدم! بل حتى منطقيا: إذا قلنا إن "*العدم موجود*" فليس أكثر تناقضا من هذه العبارة نفسها!

«*الله يخلق من العدم*» تعبير نقوله تجاوزا، بالأساس كي ننفي وجود "*مادة أزلية أولى*" للخلق كما ذهبت بعض الديانات والفلسفات القديمة. *من أين أتى هذا العالم، وكيف أتى؟ *هذا السؤال حيّر الإنسان طويلا. الصعوبة هنا لا تكمن في اكتشاف أن إلها ما خلق العالم، هذا بالعكس هو الجزء السهل. الصعوبة بالأحرى هي كيف يخلق هذا الإله ـ *الكامل المطلق القدوس المتسامي *ـ عالما هو على العكس من ذلك تماما: *مادي نسبي محدود زائل *يعتريه الفساد وتملأه الشرور؟! من هنا ظهرت بالتالي كل البدائل، بما في ذلك وجود مادة أزلية أولى مع الله، هي التي منها جاء هذا الخلق المادي المنظور! 


ولكن نعود على أي حال لسؤالك حتى نشير أيضا كيف جانبت الصواب مرة أخرى (بعد افتراضك أن العدم ـ وهو مجرد مفهوم عقلي ـ موجود فعليا). وهنا نسأل: هل يمكن أن يوجد ـ *من حيث المبدأ *ـ أشخاص ما *بعلم الله *لم يخلقهم بعد، ولن يخلقهم أبدا؟ 

هذا السؤال ينطوي كذلك على افتراض خاطئ، وهو أن الله يخلق *في الزمن*، بينما الله فوق الزمن، بل خارج الزمن كليا. نحن داخل الزمن ومن ثم "*نستقبل*" ما خلق الله زمنيا. نقول بالتالي إنه خلق هتلر مثلا *قبل *الأم تريزا، أو خلق غاندي *بعد* مارتن لوثر. أما الله ـ لأنه خارج الزمن ـ فليس لديه "قبل" أو "بعد"! الله "*هنا والآن*" فقط، ودائما! بالأحرى يخلق الله كل شيء ـ كما قال القديس *أوغسطين *ـ في *لحظة واحدة*! بل أكثر من ذلك: الله يخلق كل شيء ويُبيد أيضا كل شيء في لحظة واحدة، *نفس اللحظة الواحدة*! نحن بالطبع لا نستطيع فهم ذلك أبدا بعقولنا، لأن العقل لا يعمل إلا عبر إطار الزمن. 

(لكن المثال الذي قد يقرّب الأمر قليلا لفهمنا هو مثال المسافر في قطار: يرى عبر نافذته الأشجار مثلا تتوالى *وراء بعضها*. أما لو أنه خرج من القطار وارتفع عاليا بما يكفي فسوف يرى الأشجار كلها قائمة في نفس اللحظة الواحدة. فنافذة القطار هي *العقل*، والأشجار هي *الحوادث *التي تحدث كأنها وراء بعضها، بينما كلها في الحقيقة قائم *حادث الآن بالفعل*). 


من ثم بالنسبة لله: كل ما فكر فيه أو تخيّله سبحانه، إذا جاز التعبير، أو كل ما *عرفه *بتعبير أدق، *بمجرد أن عرفه: ظهر* فوريا إلى الوجود! هذا هو معنى "الخلق" من العدم! خلق الله الشيء أي *عرفه*، وحيث أن المعرفة تكون عبر العقل الإلهي فمن هنا يُنسب الخلق دائما إلى *اللوجوس*، أو اللوغوس كما ينطقها أخوتنا العرب! خلق الله العالم *بكلمته*، أي *عرفه *بعقله الإلهي! (لذلك مثلا حين *عرف *السيد المسيح أن "*لعازر نام*": على الفور صار لعازر في هذه اللحظة *نائما*، لا ميتا! فلما لم يفهم التلاميذ ما فعل العقل الإلهي للتوّ قال لهم حسب عقولهم البشرية: "لعازر مات")! 

(بالمثل عندما "لعن التينة" المسكينة، التي يبكي المسلمون حتى اليوم عليها ويعايروننا بها! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 هو لم "يلعنها" حقا أيها البلهاء كأنما انتقاما منها، حاشا! بل هي موجودة أصلا لأنه *عرفها*، من ثم *أعاد *فقط تعريفها، صحّح أو غيّر فقط *معرفته* هو نفسه لها ـ بحيث يتفق مظهرها مع جوهرها ـ هذا كل ما بالأمر)! 

لنتذكر أيضا في هذا السياق أننا نوجد *بالله *أصلا! يقول لسان العطر: «يطلبون الله ... مع أنه عن كل واحد منا ليس بعيدا، لأننا *به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد*»! 


وعليه ـ ختاما ـ ليس هناك حقا أي إنسان *في علم الله فقط* ولم يُخلق بعد، بل *معرفة *الله نفسها لأي إنسان هي خلقه، هي *وجوده *نفسه، وإن "ظهر" هذا الإنسان بالنسبة لحواسنا وعقولنا فقط في نقطة معينة داخل الزمان والمكان!

عذرا للإطالة مع تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​


----------

